
Tracking the European Flights Cancellations - Interactive Feature - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/04/15/world/europe/airport-closings-graphic.html
======
vtail
Pretty useful. My mother is stuck here in Bay Area till at least Wednesday, as
her flight to Moscow through Munich is postponed.

What amazes me is how poorly Lufthansa (and possibly other airlines) are
handling this. There is _no_ way on their website to check for e.g. status of
the itinerary given the original confirmation code, and their call centers
simply cannot handle the load.

------
samratjp
Any HN'ers stuck in any of these places?

EDIT: Adding related article -
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/18/world/europe/18ash.html>

~~~
ugh
I’m stuck in Europe. No, wait, I’m living here :)

(We were promised beautiful sunsets but I didn’t see any. Nothing interesting
to see in southern Germany except perfect blue sky without any contrails. I
guess a good many researchers are happy[1].)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail#September_11.2C_2001_c...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail#September_11.2C_2001_climate_impact_study)

~~~
d_c
I noticed the blue sky too. Amazing!

------
whatwhatwhat
What I find incredibly amusing is that the airport in Iceland is still
operational...

~~~
samratjp
I think the volcanic ash is going with the mostly easterly winds

~~~
whatwhatwhat
Yeah, regardless of any sensible reasoning it's just funny that the country to
blame for it all (sorta) still has an airport.

